
Argentina Isn’t Ruling Out a Cyberattack in Major Power Outage - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-16/massive-power-failure-sweeps-across-argentina-and-uruguay
======
pseudolus
In keeping with Hanlon's Razor ("Never attribute to malice that which is
adequately explained by stupidity") it's much more likely to explained by poor
maintenance and inadequate design.

~~~
henriquemaia
Hanlon's razor indeed, especially since we're talking about a South American
country. I'm currently living here and I have direct experience with how
things are done here. Cutting corners is the rule.

------
dang
The main discussion is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20195164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20195164).
Since the current submission doesn't appear to contain significant new
information, just that they're investigating, we'll leave the other thread up.

------
torgian
It wouldn't surprise me, but just like other power stations, why the hell are
they connected to the internet in any way???

It's such a huge security risk.

~~~
sasaf5
I think it would be impossible to completely isolate them. Even if you
completely air-gap all the computers in the plant, still the workers carry
internet-connected phones. Even if you ban those, the staff can still become
target of disinformation when out of work. Maybe the best approach is to just
keep it connected, acknowledging the fact that they are potential targets, and
then applying sufficient security on all information channels, technological
or human.

------
blackoil
CIA doing 'dry' run before targeting Russia?

~~~
aussieguy1234
Or the reverse: [https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2014/07/stuxnet-like-malware-
from...](https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2014/07/stuxnet-like-malware-from-russia-
is-attacking-us-power-plants/)

